# Lighthouse Schutzhund Club in Long Island, NY?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,

Is anyone a member of this club or know anyone within the club? I'm looking for contact information in order to register for their upcoming club trial in October...

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

*bump*
no one? 
I did email the email address in USCA website btw...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I wish you could come to our Trial in NC in October. We really need participants bad!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

robk said:


> I wish you could come to our Trial in NC in October. We really need participants bad!


Hehe I wish I could too... but that would be a few days' worth trip and I don't have enough days off from work


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

USA Clubs - New England I found this info, I dont' do Schutzhund (maybe in the future) my trainer does, I haven't spoken to her in a while she is out here on Long Island, so Melville might be were she goes.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You might try calling the contact person. Sometimes phone calls get quicker responses depending on the club.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

lhczth said:


> You might try calling the contact person. Sometimes phone calls get quicker responses depending on the club.


LOL ok now I feel dumb. I could have sworn I checked and could not find the phone number anywhere...

I'll call him tonight


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

:rofl:


----------

